# CK3510 or CK2610...which should I buy?



## hvpastures (10 mo ago)

Newbie here to this forum. I am not a fan of the DPF, but I am a fan of 35-HP over 25-HP. I have a small homestead that I will be using to move rock; lots of digging / hauling dirt & compost, woods clean-up etc. We raise pigs and chickens so there is some barn clean out as well.

I am absolutely split right down the middle. I love the 2610 because it is 100% mechanical. I love the 3510 for the extra HP and the Kioti track record on the DPF (very few problems).

Your input would be appreciated. Which one do I buy?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Buy a larger pre 4 unit use and well care for and be happy.


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

hvpastures said:


> Newbie here to this forum. I am not a fan of the DPF, but I am a fan of 35-HP over 25-HP. I have a small homestead that I will be using to move rock; lots of digging / hauling dirt & compost, woods clean-up etc. We raise pigs and chickens so there is some barn clean out as well.
> 
> I am absolutely split right down the middle. I love the 2610 because it is 100% mechanical. I love the 3510 for the extra HP and the Kioti track record on the DPF (very few problems).
> 
> Your input would be appreciated. Which one do I buy?


I have the ck2610 and I love it. I moved a good amount of dirt as well. The 2610 sits on the same frame as the 3510. There weigh roughly the same and the are very comparable in regards to spec. I believe it was $2k more for the 35 vs the 26. However if you need that extra power for things like bush hoggin, wood splitting, wood chipping, etc then buy the 3510. If you need it just for the things you listed I don’t think you will notice much of a difference. I have a 72” mower deck, box blade, and used them several times with no issues I think you will be fine no matter which direction you go.

I did this in a couple hours:

















I know you probably can’t tell from the picture but My whole property is on a slope. So I had to level everything out while being on the slop and then move the dirt to the low side. Food came before I got to finish out the areas that have water in them but it was my first big dirt project with the tractor.


----------



## hvpastures (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses. I am going with 3510. I am 90% positive the 2610 would be just fine...but never a bad thing to have the extra HP.


----------



## hvpastures (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Buy a larger pre 4 unit use and well care for and be happy.


Believe me I have been looking and have almost pulled the trigger several times. There is a Ford 5000 diesel with loader about 10-miles from my house I have almost bought 3x's. He say all maintenance has been done religiously, but every hose and seal is leaking on it...so I am a little skeptical.

I am a point in my life I am tired of spending as much time working "on" something than I do using it. I have a 2nd Gen Dodge Cummins truck and that is the only thing I enjoy getting greasy on lately. I think I am going to go NEW this go around.


----------



## Will S (11 mo ago)

I went through the same dilemma when I was looking to upgrade from my 21 y/o 21 hp tractor. I just don't like the idea of not only the additional expense that a regen system costs, but the complexity and potential failures of these systems. I am still cutting grass with my 1998 Woods mower with Kubota diesel, and still driving a 2002 vehicle with a Cat 330 diesel. Neither of those ever show any signs of smoke of soot, and for the little amount they are driven, how much pollution do these engines contribute, compared to one, diesel locomotive, cruise ship or container ship, or one jet aircraft, whether airline or military transport. ALL of those produce more than all of our little tractors combined, and those things are polluting nearly all day, every day.

OK, I'll get off my soapbox now and say I ultimately decided on a 32 hp JD, with all the regen bells and whistles. Yes, it does regen when it decided it's needed, but I'm just going to keep using it and let it do it's thing. If it breaks, hopefully it will be covered by warranty.

Enjoy your new CK35.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

hvpastures said:


> Thanks for the responses. I am going with 3510. I am 90% positive the 2610 would be just fine...but never a bad thing to have the extra HP.



Good choice......I upgraded my small tractor from a CS 2210 to a CK3510 last spring and I love it......I have had no problems with anything on it so far....As for the DPF system, not all that bad as long as you understand it and do things correctly for a engine with all that installed on it.....I drive a semi truck for a living and I have been dealing with that for many years now.....At least your 3510 will only have the filter and not the whole def fluid system......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

So long as you do what the manual says to do concerning regen, should not be an issue. When people get creative, problems arise (that comes from my Kubota tech at the dealership), not me. I don't have that issue. Candidly, don't want it either.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> So long as you do what the manual says to do concerning regen, should not be an issue. When people get creative, problems arise (that comes from my Kubota tech at the dealership), not me. I don't have that issue. Candidly, don't want it either.



Most of the time, you are 100% correct on this.......Sometimes things just go wrong and no matter what you do they will not do a regen......Tractors, big trucks it don't matter......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not an issue with me. Don't have that stuff. Don't want it either.


----------



## Diamondback48 (8 mo ago)

hvpastures said:


> Thanks for the responses. I am going with 3510. I am 90% positive the 2610 would be just fine...but never a bad thing to have the extra HP.


I bought a CK3510 a little over a year ago, and I have been very happy with it. I have about 73 hours on it. It has done two regens with no problem. It does it every 32.5 hours. I just kept working when it did it. You will know it when you hear the sound of the engine change, and then the light comes on.
I know you will enjoy yours!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Diamondback48 said:


> I bought a CK3510 a little over a year ago, and I have been very happy with it. I have about 73 hours on it. It has done two regens with no problem. It does it every 32.5 hours. I just kept working when it did it. You will know it when you hear the sound of the engine change, and then the light comes on.
> I know you will enjoy yours!



I just rolled over 80 hours on mine with one regen.......I stopped and let it do it since I needed a beer break at that point anyway.......LOL


----------



## Ck2610_Guy (5 mo ago)

I was in the same dilemma, and then I read how the engine in the 2610 used to be rated for 34 hp, but they turned the fuel down to meet emissions. There is a screw that limits the fuel rack travel, just just have to cut off the anti tamper cover and turn it out a little. I've actually done that on a Kubota D902 so I know it works. I think 24 HP will be enough for me, so I won't mess with mine until the warranty is up.


----------

